# White belt to orange gup test



## xpoc454 (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like I will be taking my gup test soon and going from white belt to orange belt.  I belive that means I will be skipping yellow belt.  

Here is the list of things I am suppose to know for this test.
I was wondering how others felt about if it is to little or to much or just right for the test.

I need to know.
FORMS:
Kicho Hyung Il BU
Kicho Hyung Ee BU
Kicho Hyung Sam BU
Pyung Ahn Ee Dan
Pyung Ahn Cho Dan
Chil Sung IL Ro

One step sparring:
1-8

Self defense
1-4 cross grip
1-4 same side

jim


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good bit of information for your test.  Just relax, you will do fine.  I study hapkido and tae kwon do.  I know very little about tang soo do, however I think it is an interesting art I would like to know more about.


----------



## mjd (Jul 29, 2006)

What is an Orange Gup? Tang Soo Do has 10 gup ranks, I will take a just with the info you skipped a belt color, again I am only guessing here. You are 8th gup.

Looks good for testing.

Every Instructor has specific requirements to follow to meet organizational test requirements, but also have the flexiblity to add just about anything for there only enjoyment.


----------



## xpoc454 (Jul 29, 2006)

I belive its 8th gup, we have a white, yellow than orange.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds fairly decent, maybe a little more than what I would expect, but nothing unmanageable, just need to practice a bit (more).


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 2, 2006)

xpoc454 said:
			
		

> FORMS:
> Kicho Hyung Il BU
> Kicho Hyung Ee BU
> Kicho Hyung Sam BU
> ...


 
That is alot of stuff for orange belt.  Your curriculum is very rigorous.  When I tested for orange belt, back in the day..., we only had to know the first three forms (gichos).  

IMHO, I think its a bit much...


----------



## tsdclaflin (Aug 6, 2006)

Too much, but not the end of the world.  I wonder what will be left when you get to 1st gup?

In my association, you need 3 gicho's for 9th gup and then basically one more form for each gup level with three chil sungs thrown in along the way to 1st gup.

At each gup, we also require 2 more one-steps and 2 more self-defense techniques.

Is this your first art, or are you cross training from another art?  Is it possible that your instructor plans to advance you beyond orange?


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> That is alot of stuff for orange belt. Your curriculum is very rigorous. When I tested for orange belt, back in the day..., we only had to know the first three forms (gichos).
> 
> IMHO, I think its a bit much...


 
I tend to agree, 

It is better to be and expert in a few, than fairly good in a bunch, it not how much you know, its how well you know what you know, you know.


----------

